# Rings



## jaywood1207 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been playing around with rings lately and below are some of what I have done.  Some are laminated and some are bentwood and all have CA finishes on them.  I still need to get my process nailed down on the bentwood ones to get good consistant results but I am very close now.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## warthog (Sep 11, 2012)

Those are really neat. You must have the patience of Job.


----------



## philb (Sep 11, 2012)

Those are stunning! Can't even get my head around how you'd hold them on the lathe to turn, never mind get a CA finish on and sanded!!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 11, 2012)

My daughter has been bugging me for a ring every time I go into the shop now.  I hope to try this soon.  Yours are just amazing.  Really nice job!!


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 11, 2012)

Great collection of rings.  
Timeless and classic pieces.


----------



## George417 (Sep 11, 2012)

Maybe now is the time for a video or a how-to pdf file.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 11, 2012)

I 2nd that motion


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.  As for the tutorial I don't have any plans in the near future.  I made special jaws that fit my barracuda chuck to hold the rings when doing the inside and then also use a taper I made out of delrin that is held in my collet chuck to do the outside.  I'm still playing with my process to figure out the best and easiest way to do them and have some plans to modify my jaws and taper as well.  Lots of learning on these things especially the bentwood ones.  I'm not completely happy with the bentwood but am very close and actually did one last night that is almost perfect in my mind.  Now to be able to repeat that.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 12, 2012)

There was a video link on here awhile about turning rings, It it how I learned to make them. I believe the link referenced to U-tube. I will try to find a link for you guys.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 12, 2012)

Great job on the rings, it looks like you use the same method I use to make them. I made special jaws for my Talon chuck and use a wooden taper held in a collet chuck!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool looking rings  Jamie! sure looks like a lot of work .


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 12, 2012)

Those are really nice looking.  I set here trying to figure out the process.  I'll have to add this to my list of "to try" for this winter.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Dan26 (Sep 12, 2012)

Love them! I hope to give them a try some day. Great job.


----------



## BangleGuy (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome rings!  I really like the mixed woods.  Nice job.


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Sep 15, 2012)

That's pretty dang cool right there!


----------



## bryfox86 (Sep 15, 2012)

Those are beautiful!! What do you charge for those?


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice rings.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 16, 2012)

bryfox86 said:


> Those are beautiful!! What do you charge for those?



I have the laminated ones in my Etsy shop for $40 including shipping and the bentwood are $120 including shipping.


----------

